
Smallest gaming console ever. - fogus
http://hackaday.com/2010/10/27/smallest-gaming-console-ever-ever/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+hackaday%2FLgoM+%28Hack+a+Day%29
======
maximilianburke
Very cool, but it seems to have a fairly slow Clocks rate.

~~~
JofArnold
That's so bad. So so bad :P

EDIT: "So bad" is a typical British response to someone who has told a joke
that is somewhat tenuous yet amusing. As was maximilianburke's joke, IMO. I
thought it was good to explain that since I got voted down for what's
essentially a compliment where I come from! :D

~~~
51Cards
Oddly enough I didn't (still don't) get the original joke but I did understand
the 'so bad' reference implying I obviously missed something really funny.

~~~
lzm
The song being played in the video is Clocks, by Coldplay.

~~~
51Cards
Ahhhhh... much appreciated.

